# Windows Macbook Unibody 2008



## Mourys (17 Mars 2016)

Bonjours,

J'ai un Macook Unibody de 2008. J'ai changer le HDD pour un ssd de 240go et j'ai mis 8 go de ram.

Je voudrais faire un dualboot avec Windows. J'ai une licence de Vista 32 bits et seven 64 bits.

Je voudrais avoir le Windows le plus a jours possible pour pouvoir utilisé tous les derniers logiciel.
Mais je voudrais aussi que les touches du clavier soit reconu (pas de soucis drivers).

Windows 10 pourquoi pas si tout fonctionne mais j'ai pas trouvé beaucoup d info pour une machine de 2008.


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Geekfou (19 Mars 2016)

Bonjour 
Tu dispose d'un logiciel sur ton MBP qui se nomme BootCamp, pour t'aider à installer Windows sur une partition dédié 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------

